# List of Docs for online TDS renewal...



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

Hi all !

If someone can provide the list of docs for TDS renewal online I would greatly appreciate it.

I did make account at the interieur.fr site at time of validation, but not sure where I have the login details yet...

Will hit the 2 month mark soon (10 months in France wow) and want to be ready with docs for when it comes time to apply...

TIA...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends a bit on what sort of carte/titre de séjour you're on. But basically, you should expect to have to "prove" that your situation is still the same as it was when you were granted the initial visa. The usual "proof of residence" (particularly if you have moved during the year), proof of your status (still married to a French national, still retired and drawing a pension, still employed, etc. depending on your visa status), and whatever you have to show how well you're integrating into France - any documents you got through your OFII registration and/or appointment (medical certificate, a "contrat d'integration" and your proofs of having fulfilled the requirements, etc.) and (if you have them) your avis d'imposition, a couple tax and/or utility bills. And as always, a couple "extra" documents just in case any questions come up.


----------



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

Thanks Bev...Mine is just the regular VLS-TS visiteur...

Also on further research, the service public page says to apply between 4 & 2months before expiry, whilst I hadn't been under the impression it could be only applied after 2 months (before expiry) mark - anyone has clear and correct info about this?

Thanks


----------



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

saffron_gin said:


> Thanks Bev...Mine is just the regular VLS-TS visiteur...
> 
> Also on further research, the service public page says to apply between 4 & 2months before expiry, whilst I hadn't been under the impression it could be only applied after 2 months (before expiry) mark - anyone has clear and correct info about this?
> 
> Thanks


*had been under the impression


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This seems to change all the time and based on the current workload for the local prefectures. Apply according to the schedule on the Service Public page and if you've jumped the gun or anything, they'll let you know.


----------



## dpdapper (Apr 18, 2013)

IIRC, when you apply online (once you set up your account) it walks you through the documents you need and you can always save your progress and come back to your application if you need to gather something. But your local prefecture should list what you need. This from the Nîmes (Gard) prefecture’s website:

Particuliers: démarches administratives / Vous êtes / Autres démarches / Démarches administratives / Accueil - Les services de l'État dans le Gard

*Pièces à fournir*

Visa de long séjour ou titre de séjour en cours de validité (sauf si vous êtes titulaire d'une carte de _"résident de longue durée - UE"_ délivrée par un autre État membre de l'Union européenne)
Copie intégrale d'acte de naissance comportant les mentions les plus récentes
Passeport (pages concernant l'état civil, les dates de validité, les cachets d'entrée et les visas). Sinon, autres justificatifs (par exemple : attestation consulaire, carte d'identité, carte consulaire).
Justificatif de domicile datant de moins de 6 mois
3 photos. Si la demande est faite en ligne : indiquez le code de la e-photo (fourni par le photographe ou la cabine agréée sur la planche photo).
Certificat médical délivré par l'Ofii (à remettre au moment de la remise du titre)
Justificatifs de vos ressources atteignant un montant annuel égal à 15 631,75 € (attestations bancaires, cautions de personnes solvables, titre de pension pour les retraités, etc.)
Si vous êtes pris en charge par une tierce personne : documents justifiant des ressources suffisantes du garant, attestation de prise en charge financière et carte d'identité du garant
Attestation sur l'honneur (manuscrite) de ne pas travailler en France
Attestation d'une assurance maladie couvrant la durée de votre séjour
Justificatif de paiement de la taxe sur le titre de séjour et du droit de timbre (à remettre au moment de la délivrance du titre)


----------

